# Morning-only Diarrhea



## Guest (Dec 11, 2000)

First of all, I would like to thank everyone for responding to my questions. You have all been a Godsend.My question is in regards to morning diarrhea. By far, most if not all of my problems occur in the morning soon after waking up (whatever time that may be). Is this something which is common to IBS sufferers? Are there other disorders which may also lead to morning-ONLY diarrhea or is this a good indicator that the problem could be IBS? Or is the total opposite true and is this an indicator of something else because perhaps IBS is an "all-day" condition in all cases?Basically, lately I have only been having the "D" in the morning soon after eating a small breakfast. My stomach becomes painful and I have to run to the bathroom and have the "D". After going, I immediately feel better, and in most cases, have no problem the rest of the day.I truly appreciate your comments.Thanks,Joe


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2000)

well I used to have the same...now I take caltrate and libraxcaltrate can be searched on the bb It is a major help to meI take librax so that I do not have stomach aches after eating and it helps to stop the D you can also search Librax on the BBnow I am fine hope you will be too..caltrate took a month to start working but I do not had D anymore and the urge to use the restroom is virtually gone


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Joe, I have this too, it is fairly common. I had lots of urgency and frequency this morning (no actual D as long as I go when I feel the need), but I was absolutely fine by lunchtime. I've found Remeron and a calcium carbonate supplement useful.susan


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2000)

yes, this is my main problem too, in fact, almost all of my difficulties start in the morning after i eat breakfast and end around lunch time or after i eat. i ususally take immodium, it is very helpful!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2000)

Yes, count me in as a morning person too. I dread being anywhere before 10:00am and that's pushing it.Erin


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2000)

I'm a morning D-person too. I can usually take care of "business" before I go to work. With Lotronex, it wasn't a problem. Now, I'm back on the old D routine, and it can happen with very little notice.For some odd reason, on weekends, I usually have D in the morning, but it takes a while for it to happen. If I'm going to go out somewhere, I have to make sure I've gone to the bathroom, otherwise I'll end up having to go somewhere - like a public restroom. I don't know about anyone else, but public restrooms bother me - especially if I have D.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2000)

bump


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most biological functions have a daily circadian rhythm. AFAIK defecation in the morning is a fairly typical pattern. It seems like in some people this pattern gets over-exaggerated in some IBSers. Morning problems are fairly common. There are other physiological triggers, and they tend to cause different patterns of symptoms. For me the reaction of the intestines to the filling of the stomach when eating was a trigger, so I tended to be OK in the morning and get worse with each meal.FWIW the only GI symptom pattern I know of that tends to be rare in IBS, and more common in other GI problems is pain that wakes you up at night.K.


----------



## LindaR322 (Aug 21, 2000)

I have had IBS for over 30 years (diagnosed). My IBS "D" is also a morning episode. Having the runs up to 10 times in morning. If I eat in the AM it gets worse. I was on Lotronex which worked wonders for me. Unfortunately, Because of the withdrawal of this drug I am back to the way it was. My Gastro Doc is trying new meds on me. I have started calcium, Donnatal and Lomotil. Hopefully something will kick in and work.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Me too...I used to love the calm and quiet of the early am. Anyone tried exercising during this time of day DESPITE being a morning IBSer??? What happens if you attempt that???


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

KMottus has reminded me of something - 4 am to 12 noon is the time when our bodies excrete most. 12noon - 8 p.m is when we do best to take on food, 8p.m to 4a.m is the time we assimilate it. Apparently (see Fit For Life book, or the Raw Food Bible).susan


----------



## LisaNZ (Jun 6, 2000)

During an attack I have it all day long... I agree with Zooker.. public restrooms are the worst. If I'm having an attack or expecting one, I don't leave the house!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2000)

When I was a sufferer I really suffered in the mornings. I found skipping breakfast (weird as that may sound) helped me enourmously.


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

Yep, mornings are my problem too. I agree with DunnyRunner though, it seems to help if you don't eat until the bathroom time is finished with. I eat a single piece of toast then and don't eat again until as late as possible (early to late afternoon).


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2000)

Same for me. Once I get through the morning, I usually am ok for the rest of the day unless I eat a trigger food, then I'll get D within a hour of eating it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2000)

Just a p.s. to my earlier post... With Lotronex, I still had some D - and if I did, it was in the morning. Now, without Lotronex, the D can happen any time of the day. I'm now having D attacks in the evening.I don't know if I have any trigger foods, as I never could find a relationship between any food and D. I just had D all the time - so if something triggered it, I wouldn't have noticed any difference.


----------



## echobelly (Nov 15, 2000)

I work a shift pattern at work. But I always get up, have a cup of tea, and eat cereal about 15mins later then hhhhhave to go about 30 mins later. Then I'm fine.When I'm working through the night it follows on that when i get up in the afternoon - the same pattern.I can set my watch by it! I used to not eat breakfast for that reason but I found that if I didn't I often did get another chance to eat until 3 or 4pm so I have no choice.------------------ http://www.echobelly.f9.co.uk


----------



## jenjen (Nov 30, 2000)

usually i have problems in the morning - and usually right after i get to work! (i think my bowels enjoy torturing me). by noon i'm okay. (unless i drink coffee, which i know is a big no-no)ironically enough, i'm not as bad on the weekends. i know the stress at work goes right to my gut. i'm on my third day with bentyl for ibs-d. lotronex was wonderful for me. i'm considering going on caltrate to help. that citrucel/metamucil stuff doesnt do a thing for me. [This message has been edited by jenjen (edited 12-13-2000).]


----------

